# [solved] mit mencoder von zweiter DVB-x Karte aufnehmen

## merlin2k

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe einen DVB-T Stick (WinTV Nova TD) mit 2 Tunern.

Wenn ich etwas aufnehmen will mache ich das meist über mencoder z.B.

```
mencoder dvb://ZDF -o "Aufnahme1.mpg" -of mpeg -mpegopts format=dvd -ovc copy -oac copy -frames "$((60*60*25))" -quiet
```

Wärend eine Aufnahme läuft kann ich auch problemlos einen anderen Sender sehen (unter Totem "Fernsehen mit DVB-Adapter1" auswählen).

Wenn ich jetzt eine zweite Aufnahme auf der Konsole starte versucht mencoder immer DVB-Adapter0 auszuwählen (der ja durch die erste Aufnahme belegt ist) und bricht ab.

Wie bekomme ich ihn dazu DVB-Adapter1 zu benutzen?Last edited by merlin2k on Sat Mar 14, 2009 12:39 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## py-ro

Hi,

man mencoder sagt dazu:

```
mplayer dvb://[Kartennummer@]Kanal [Optionen]
```

Bye

Py

----------

## Finswimmer

Ich nehme immer mit cat /dev/dvb/dvb[0,1]/frontend0 > zieldatei auf.

Warum machst du das mit dem mencoder?

Tobi

----------

## merlin2k

 *py-ro wrote:*   

> Hi,
> 
> man mencoder sagt dazu:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Ah, das funktioniert. Hab ich wohl in der manpage übersehen.

 *Finswimmer wrote:*   

> Ich nehme immer mit cat /dev/dvb/dvb[0,1]/frontend0 > zieldatei auf.
> 
> Warum machst du das mit dem mencoder?

 

Weil ich deine Methode nicht kannte. 

Da es aber so schön einfach aussieht habe ich ein paar Fragen dazu:

 Wie wählt man den Sender aus

 kann man irgendie die Aufnahmezeit festlegen

 warum funktioniert dieser Aufruf nicht:

```
$ cat /dev/dvb/adapter0/frontend0 > test.mpg

cat: /dev/dvb/adapter0/frontend0: Das Argument ist ungültig
```

----------

## Finswimmer

Per [s,c,t]zap wählst du den Sender aus, anschließend sollte es gehen.

Aufnahmezeit kannst du mittels eines Bash-Skriptes regeln.

Tobi

----------

## merlin2k

wenn ich tzap aufrufe bekomme ich folgendes:

```
$ tzap n24

using '/dev/dvb/adapter0/frontend0' and '/dev/dvb/adapter0/demux0'

reading channels from file '/home/chris/.tzap/channels.conf'

tuning to 546000000 Hz

video pid 0x00e1, audio pid 0x00e2

status 07 | signal 7cc1 | snr 0000 | ber 001fffff | unc 00000000 | 

status 1f | signal 7c64 | snr 0000 | ber 00000000 | unc 00000000 | FE_HAS_LOCK

status 1f | signal 7bb6 | snr 0000 | ber 00000000 | unc 00000000 | FE_HAS_LOCK

status 1f | signal 7c48 | snr 0000 | ber 00000000 | unc 00000000 | FE_HAS_LOCK

status 1f | signal 7d17 | snr 0000 | ber 00000000 | unc 00000000 | FE_HAS_LOCK

status 1f | signal 7c67 | snr 0000 | ber 00000000 | unc 00000000 | FE_HAS_LOCK

status 1f | signal 7bda | snr 0000 | ber 00000000 | unc 00000000 | FE_HAS_LOCK

status 1f | signal 7be0 | snr 0000 | ber 00000000 | unc 00000000 | FE_HAS_LOCK

status 1f | signal 7b54 | snr 0000 | ber 00000000 | unc 00000000 | FE_HAS_LOCK

status 1f | signal 7b34 | snr 0000 | ber 00000000 | unc 00000000 | FE_HAS_LOCK

status 1f | signal 7b98 | snr 0000 | ber 00000000 | unc 00000000 | FE_HAS_LOCK

status 1f | signal 7bfc | snr 0000 | ber 00000000 | unc 00000000 | FE_HAS_LOCK

status 1f | signal 7b27 | snr 0000 | ber 00000000 | unc 00000000 | FE_HAS_LOCK

status 1f | signal 7b10 | snr 0000 | ber 00000000 | unc 00000000 | FE_HAS_LOCK

status 1f | signal 7b4d | snr 0000 | ber 00000000 | unc 00000000 | FE_HAS_LOCK

status 1f | signal 7ac1 | snr 0000 | ber 00000000 | unc 00000000 | FE_HAS_LOCK

status 1f | signal 7a5d | snr 0000 | ber 00000000 | unc 00000000 | FE_HAS_LOCK

status 1f | signal 7b16 | snr 0000 | ber 00000000 | unc 00000000 | FE_HAS_LOCK

^C
```

Das breche ich dann irgendwann mit STRG+C ab, weil es sonst endlos läuft.

Wenn ich dann versuche mit cat in eine Datei aufzuzeichnen bekomme ich dies:

```
$ cat /dev/dvb/adapter0/frontend0 > test.mpg 

cat: /dev/dvb/adapter0/frontend0: Das Argument ist ungültig
```

Was mache ich falsch?

----------

## Finswimmer

tzap musst du laufen lassen.

Tobi

----------

## merlin2k

 *Finswimmer wrote:*   

> tzap musst du laufen lassen.

 

Wenn ich tzap in der einen Konsole laufen lasse und dann in einer anderen Konsole versuche mit cat aufzuzeichnen bekomme ich trotzdem:

```
 $ cat /dev/dvb/adapter0/frontend0 > test.mpg 

cat: /dev/dvb/adapter0/frontend0: Das Argument ist ungültig
```

----------

